# Have you used Honl gold/silver reflector/snoot?



## Perio (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello my dear friends. I'd like to get a gold/silver reflector to get the skin tones more attractive. Unfortunately, I'm just a amateur and don't have an assistant to hold it. Therefore, I'm wondering if any of you used this Honl gold/silver reflector, which can be attached to the flash: 

http://www.adorama.com/FAHZ8.html

Or should I pay some more $ and get something like this? http://www.adorama.com/FPPR5142K.html#reviews

Thank you


----------



## Perio (Jun 5, 2014)

Nobody did? All right ???


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 5, 2014)

I have the Honl 8" gold/silver snoot (as well as 5" and 8" silver snoots), and I also have a 22" and 42" 5-in-1 reflectors (Photoflex, IIRC). 

The snoot is convenient, for off-camera use I prefer the softer light from the larger reflectors.


----------



## surapon (Jun 5, 2014)

Dear Perio.
I use Hon, both for Snoot and Up light reflector , Very easy to bring them in the long trip.
I love them special for Macro Photography, to control the light on the subject, and let the back ground dark with high shutter speed.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## apacheebest (Jun 7, 2014)

This one is Cheap just 4 $ in India 

http://www.ebay.in/itm/Flash-Bounce-Card-Diffuser-Reflector-for-Nikon-Canon-Speedlight-and-all-/281351129736?pt=IN_Camera_Camcorder_Accessories&hash=item4181d58a88&_uhb=1

i see many photographers using this.

Anil George


----------



## Quasimodo (Jun 7, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Perio.
> I use Hon, both for Snoot and Up light reflector , Very easy to bring them in the long trip.
> I love them special for Macro Photography, to control the light on the subject, and let the back ground dark with high shutter speed.
> Enjoy.
> Surapon



Beautiful pictures of the rose Surapon. I don´t think they sell Honl in Norway, but they sell the Rogue ones, are there any differences?


----------



## surapon (Jun 18, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Perio.
> ...



Dear Friend Mr. Quasimodo .
Thank you, Sir for your good words , that make my days.
I have both---BUT, HON is easy to make flat to keep in the backpack when I travel, Roque id quite a big size to carry on airplane.---Yes, You can Make HonL( Similar ) by use the Black thin card board ( or Thin Black or White Plastic sheet) size 22 CM X 30 CM, and glue the Alum. Foil on another side, And Use Rubber Band , or Velcro for Fastener = Bingo.
Good luck
Surapon

PS. I use Roque for Studio light, Just for Control Hair light on the back side of the model---That can Adjust the angle of the light with out interfere to the camera in the front.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jun 20, 2014)

surapon said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Thank you Surapon, I just bought the Rogue Portrait kit, and I will try to replicate your rose shot


----------



## surapon (Jun 20, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimodo said:
> ...




You are welcome, Dear Quasimodo .
One Trick, Never take any photos in the Rain just for the drop of rain water on the subject---The Rain will clean our Cameras and our Lenses ( Yes, Our cameras and Lenses are water proof), and look like the new equipment----Just use the spray bottle, fill with water + 1 tea spoon of Sugar, and well shake---To get the wetness of Rose OR LET THE SUGAR WATER DRY, to make like natural and the flying insects do not like the wet surface of the plants, and Make the Bee come to eat the sweet water, for the best of your Model with out pay them
Good luck
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 20, 2014)

Great photos, Surapon, particularly the roses and butterfly!


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Great photos, Surapon, particularly the roses and butterfly!



+1 Lovely pictures Sir 8)


----------



## surapon (Jun 20, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Great photos, Surapon, particularly the roses and butterfly!




Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Mackguyver----You Make my days.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. Click.
You make my days and my weekend too.

Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Efka76 (Jun 20, 2014)

Surapon, very nice pictures!


----------



## Quasimodo (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you again Surapon, your insights and advices are much appreciated.


----------



## surapon (Jun 21, 2014)

Efka76 said:


> Surapon, very nice pictures!



Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. Efka76.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks you , Sir and You are welcome, dear friend Mr. Quasimodo.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------

